# Norway joins the gaypride parade



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Norskt ja till homovigsel i kyrkan

The leaders of the Norweigan church consil aproves gay marrige in church. This is praxis in many countrys today but it still pisses me of, even if you are not a religious person that belives in the morals of the bible what gives you the right to piss on the values of the ppl that do? In my view If you get married in church you are a christian and not just doing it because its a beutifly tradition, Im not by far well versed in bible studies but Im pretty sure gay marrige is a no no? So why does gay feel thay have they right to get married in church, pay some f*****g respect!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Are you sure you're not from the southern United States? You surely sound like one of us.:armata_PDT_34:


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

How can I start poor white guy pride ? But you can send donations of told fuel or ammo directly to me please.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just another step on the stairway to hell.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Just another step on the stairway to hell.


Actually, it is the highway to hell.
And the stairway to heaven.

Notice the difference in width of the thoroughfares?:excitement:
That ought to say something about expected traffic volume.:joyous:


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Are you sure you're not from the southern United States? You surely sound like one of us.:armata_PDT_34:


There are still Europeans with conservative values, but there are not many of us left. Of the 514 million ppl en the EU probobly less then 10% share my view of society, just look at the death panalty all gone in the EU and the only country that still has it and puts it to good use in Europe is Belarus......this continent sure has turned to shit in less than 50y!


----------



## RavenNevermore (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm new to this forum but have been a survivalist and prepper since I was 12. I hold a concealed carry license, am a gun enthusiast, and share most of the beliefs that most of you probably hold. I'm also a female married to another female in the USA, because it's a legal right that all adults have in this country, to marry whomever one wishes.

This convo isn't what I expected to see under "News" on a prepper forum, yet here we are. Can someone please point me towards a section of this forum or perhaps another site, where my wife and I would be more welcome? I didn't know being a married pansexual (Google it) would be a problem when looking for a community of other preppers. 

Thanks for your help,

Raven


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

RavenNevermore said:


> I'm new to this forum but have been a survivalist and prepper since I was 12. I hold a concealed carry license, am a gun enthusiast, and share most of the beliefs that most of you probably hold. I'm also a female married to another female in the USA, because it's a legal right that all adults have in this country, to marry whomever one wishes.
> 
> This convo isn't what I expected to see under "News" on a prepper forum, yet here we are. Can someone please point me towards a section of this forum or perhaps another site, where my wife and I would be more welcome? I didn't know being a married pansexual (Google it) would be a problem when looking for a community of other preppers.
> 
> ...


You are welcome here, it's not my,nor anyone else's place to judge, that's between you and your maker. Hang around we ain't so bad.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you can not debate or brush off a different point of view, I wager you will have trouble when real problems appear in SHTF. Many of us here do get criticized, many hold their ground, some gain the understanding of a different point of view. Especially with religion and politics: two things that really pi$$ people off.


----------



## RavenNevermore (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks @Moonshinedave for the welcome 

@Camel923 Respectfully, debating an idea or belief is one thing and is necessary, but bigotry is not. I was raised to shine a light on that when I see it. Just as I must deal with various "opinions", so must everyone else. 

I think this post simply doesn't belong in "News", rather in religion or politics.

And again with respect, I have had to adapt to, brush off, and welcome other points of view, including hateful beliefs, to get this far in life, and I've done a pretty good job. Please don't assume you know how I'd fare when SHTF, just because I have a different opinion than you. I think when the SHTF, we'll all care a whole lot less about whom is marrying whom and where they do that. Perhaps the time and energy spent worrying about those things now could be put to better use...like prepping.

Cheers,

Raven


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RavenNevermore said:


> I'm new to this forum but have been a survivalist and prepper since I was 12. I hold a concealed carry license, am a gun enthusiast, and share most of the beliefs that most of you probably hold. I'm also a female married to another female in the USA, because it's a legal right that all adults have in this country, to marry whomever one wishes.
> 
> This convo isn't what I expected to see under "News" on a prepper forum, yet here we are. Can someone please point me towards a section of this forum or perhaps another site, where my wife and I would be more welcome? I didn't know being a married pansexual (Google it) would be a problem when looking for a community of other preppers.
> 
> ...


From what I've seen here, a person's sexual orientation is not an issue unless they bring it up. This site doesn't focus on those topics. SHTF is an equal opportunity employer.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Plumbum said:


> Norskt ja till homovigsel i kyrkan
> 
> The leaders of the Norweigan church consil aproves gay marrige in church. .......... *So why does gay feel thay have they right to get married in church*, pay some f*****g respect!


The answer is really simple, . . . and all you have to do to see it is associate for a while with a couple of gay people, . . . you will see it.

They are obnoxious, self centered, loud mouthed (mostly), and abhorrent little creatures. Men and women they are not, . . . creatures they are, . . . creatures from the darkness of society.

I know that sounds severely condemning, . . . and it is not meant to be, . . . I am not Jesus Christ, . . . so I have no right to condemn, . . . but I do have the right and the responsibility to make decisions based upon my observations, . . . and the above description is of the gay people I have observed in 71 years.

They know they have chosen (and it IS a choice, . . . a personal choice to be queer), . . . a wrong path, . . . a bad path, . . . but again, their self centered obnoxiousness will not allow anyone to help them out of their personally chosen abyss.

There have been studies upon studies done, . . . not one can point to either of the two desired results: 1) a physical mutation that brings this upon / forces itself upon / or creates within the person the necessity to be queer, . . . or, . . . 2) widespread, abundant, open and prolific examples of two male animals performing oral sex on each other, or two female animals performing oral sex on each other.

No, . . . the queer lifestyle is chosen, a choice, it is intended to fly in the face of the families, friends, and society in general.

That, Plumbum, is the answer to your question.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I really don't care what people do in their own bedroom, or their own church. If they want to get married in a church, find one that endorses such unions. Marry a donkey or a puppy if you wish.

Those are not the churches that I attend, so don't protest or have a hissy fit, that same sex marriages are not part of the morals and values of my religion. *That is a right/freedom of mine.*

Don't try to push your beliefs and sexuality/sexual desires upon my children in public schools. That WILL piss me off. Adolescent children should have a Heath class in school to learn of human anatomy, basic heath issues, and diseases including STDs. Sexuality and moral/value issues _ should be left up to the parents_. For instance, a mASSachuseets school had "fisting" included as part of health ed, and "educators" considered it "normal" behavior. A great many people were outraged, but the liberal/LGBT cabal felt this is fine. Want to teach YOUR children that? Fine do it YOURSELF, away from my children, and not part of an "education" system that receives my support or public funding.

If you want to have a parade fine, but be respectful. Scenes I have seen, from some of these _public_ parades, I would expect in Sodom and Gomorarh, a brothel or strip club. I do not want my children to see that and it offends me. An analogy would be the freedom marches and MLK vs. the Black Lives Matter lawlessness/riots.

As far as restrooms go, use the one that was designed for your anatomy. If the PC crowd can't handle this then have a third unisexual/transgender/it room, people can use at their own choice. For small places/business that can afford this, just have small _1 person_ restrooms, that way _no one_ will be offended and/or feel scared.

Want a sex change operation? Fine, don't expect me to pay for it through my health insurance premiums nor my taxes. That is elective surgery. Insurances should cover diseases and illness, got it? Don't like that? Get/start a LGBT insurance company and cover whatever procedures you wish, I don't care, but don't make me pay for it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Great Oden and the rest of the Viking heritage would be proud, the wouldn't have to travel so far to commit their Rape and pillaging.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

RavenNevermore said:


> I'm new to this forum but have been a survivalist and prepper since I was 12. I hold a concealed carry license, am a gun enthusiast, and share most of the beliefs that most of you probably hold. I'm also a female married to another female in the USA, because it's a legal right that all adults have in this country, to marry whomever one wishes.
> 
> This convo isn't what I expected to see under "News" on a prepper forum, yet here we are. Can someone please point me towards a section of this forum or perhaps another site, where my wife and I would be more welcome? I didn't know being a married pansexual (Google it) would be a problem when looking for a community of other preppers.
> 
> ...


You will find opposition everywhere you go. I like Moonshinedave welcome you. I agree with you that this thread does not belong as it has nothing to do with prepping, and is usually meant to instigate a response from differing communities. It opens up many doors to conflict that are better left elsewhere.

The only reason I'm commenting on this thread is to encourage you to stay, and give us any insight you have learned in your lifetime. Thanks


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Plumbum said:


> Norskt ja till homovigsel i kyrkan
> 
> The leaders of the Norweigan church consil aproves gay marrige in church. This is praxis in many countrys today but it still pisses me of, even if you are not a religious person that belives in the morals of the bible what gives you the right to piss on the values of the ppl that do? In my view If you get married in church you are a christian and not just doing it because its a beutifly tradition, Im not by far well versed in bible studies but Im pretty sure gay marrige is a no no? So why does gay feel thay have they right to get married in church, pay some f*****g respect!


Am I getting this right, that the church council and not the government is making this change?

If that be the case, it seems to me that it is church doctrine that is questionable more than anything else.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's not a legit Christian church if homosexuals are getting what they call " married ".


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

Denton said:


> Am I getting this right, that the church council and not the government is making this change?
> 
> If that be the case, it seems to me that it is church doctrine that is questionable more than anything else.


Yes. The church council. Well educated people one would presume.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

do NOT Kneel in those pews!


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

RavenNevermore said:


> I'm new to this forum but have been a survivalist and prepper since I was 12. I hold a concealed carry license, am a gun enthusiast, and share most of the beliefs that most of you probably hold. I'm also a female married to another female in the USA, because it's a legal right that all adults have in this country, to marry whomever one wishes.
> 
> This convo isn't what I expected to see under "News" on a prepper forum, yet here we are. Can someone please point me towards a section of this forum or perhaps another site, where my wife and I would be more welcome? I didn't know being a married pansexual (Google it) would be a problem when looking for a community of other preppers.
> 
> ...


So as a Wiman married to another woman what is your opinion on gay weddings in church, dont you think its offensive to christians? You can still get married and have the same leagal rights as any other married couple without doing it in chruch. And if it should be allowed I demand it should be forced upon all religions, then atleast I could rejoyce in the knowing that muslims would have to endure two men getting married in a mosce! Traditions are called traditions for a reason they stay the same, whats next will I be forced to tell the kids that a black santa will bring them gifts in july?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Plumbum said:


> whats next will I be forced to tell the kids that a black santa will bring them gifts in july?


I had a dear friend Dennis Johnson, who died suddenly after receiving a $1million lawsuit settlement.Before he had gotten the money he came to me to tell for the first time in my children lives, he was Broke and there wasn't going to be a Black Santa Claus that year.
I wrote this famous letter (Slightly Changed) for him:

No Black Santa Claus!

Yes, Dennis, there is a Black Santa Claus. He exists as certainly as love and generosity and devotion exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Black Santa Claus! It would be as dreary as if there were no Dennis'. There would be no childlike faith then, no poetry, no romance to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.
Not believe in Black Santa Claus! You might as well not believe in Black fairies. You might get your papa to hire Black men to watch in all the chimneys on Christmas eve to catch Black Santa Claus, but even if you did not see Black Santa Claus coming down, what would that prove? Nobody sees Black Santa Claus, but that is no sign that there is no Black Santa Claus. The most real things in the world are those that neither Black children nor Black men can see. Did you ever see Black fairies dancing on the lawn? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world.
You tear apart the Black baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest Black men that ever lived could tear apart. Only faith, poetry, love, romance, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, Dennis, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding.
No Black Santa Claus! Thank God! He lives and lives forever. A thousand years from now, Dennis, nay 10 times 10,000 years from now, he will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.

It made his depressed circumstances immediately disappear!

RIP DJ


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

RavenNevermore said:


> I'm new to this forum but have been a survivalist and prepper since I was 12. I hold a concealed carry license, am a gun enthusiast, and share most of the beliefs that most of you probably hold. I'm also a female married to another female in the USA, because it's a legal right that all adults have in this country, to marry whomever one wishes.....
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Raven


Raven...it seems that you either missed the OP's words or misread them. His statement was two fold...one a ding against the christian leaders who now accept gay marriage in churches as ok. And two, against gays who choose to asked to be married in a place where the gay life style is considered a sin.
You use the word bigotry...which means to be intolerant of different opinions and to treat with hatred, in your response. It is not christian to treat anyone with hatred and anyone doing so is not following the religion. Christians are also tolerant of gay people...as they are sinning in their eyes and a good christian will pray that the gay person come to embrace Jesus as their savior from that sin.
Bigotry? That is what gays show Christians and christian business when they knowingly try to force a business or institute to do something that is against their beliefs. Unfortunately we have a lot of Christian leaders who cave in to pressures from this bigotry of the gay militant movement. It is our freedom of religion and beliefs that says you can be gay...and also that we do not have to condone or endorse it. Where it starts to approach Bigotry is when one side starts to demand others conform to their position.

Where I sit...you can be gay or straight....keep it out of the forum and I will never discuss it...if you make your sexual preference an issue, then be tolerant of diverse opinions. If your going to be offended by an opposing viewpoint...its best not to bring it up.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------

